# GST Invoices from drivers for riders.



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

So now we can get the Tax Invoice from us to the riders as GST inc from partners.uber.com

Nice....


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

There’s an amount of private information on that. You might want to redact it.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> So now we can get the Tax Invoice from us to the riders as GST inc from partners.uber.com
> 
> Nice....


I dont get it on my screen - I didn't supply UBER with ABN details, did you ?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Are these really 'tax invoices' or just 'trip invoices'?

It's not clear to me how Uber can be issuing tax invoices that meet the requirements of the GST legislation for that kind of invoice if it doesn't have the ABN of a great many of its drivers.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Am I correct ?

PAX can now only get UBERS "TAX INVOICE" if the PAX gets into a car driven by a Driver who has supplied their ABN to UBER


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

Where to Mister? said:


> There's an amount of private information on that. You might want to redact it.


i noticed too but then i looked at his UP name


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

lespaul said:


> i noticed too but then i looked at his UP name


I am not anonymous on the net. I prefer to stand behind what I say.


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

wow rider's full name disclosed

maybe people using their business profile account can only access ABN registered drivers?


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

lespaul said:


> wow rider's full name disclosed
> 
> maybe people using their business profile account can only access ABN registered drivers?


Riders Full Name? That was removed and even if it had not, a name is not private information.


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

Paul Collins said:


> Riders Full Name? That was removed and even if it had not, a name is not private information.


i was reading my own GST invoices when making that statement


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

lespaul said:


> i was reading my own GST invoices when making that statement


so you can read your own invoicess...I cant read mine . Can I ask if you submitted your ABN to Uber ???


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

I submitted my ABN 
I can read Invoices
It says the Riders full name
Doesn't say my name, but says my ABN.. which obviously if you looked it up with say my full name


----------



## JimmyAU (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm trying to get my head around the GST payable. Do we calculate 10% after Uber take their cut?
I onlly drive seldom, and I understand I have to lodge a BAS statement every 3 months, at $59 a pop I dunno if it's economically feasible with the GST tax i predict I'll be paying.

Anyways is there a link on Tax / Accounting help here in this forum?

It'll be nice if someone holds a MasterClass for Uber Taxation. (...just saying'). ... more research to do I guess.

PS: I also get those Tax statements from Uber, but for the life of me I can't work out their figures, they are a little off compared to the rides on any particular day. Which one do I use to calculate the GST I must hold, (and then pay every 3 months).


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

letmethehellin said:


> I submitted my ABN
> I can read Invoices
> It says the Riders full name
> Doesn't say my name, but says my ABN.. which obviously if you looked it up with say my full name


I did not submit my ABN for privacy reasons
I can now read Invoices
It says the Riders full name
It shows my full name

see:  *UBER ISSUED DRIVER NON ABN SUPPLIED INVOICE*


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

letmethehellin said:


> I submitted my ABN
> I can read Invoices
> It says the Riders full name
> Doesn't say my name, but says my ABN.. which obviously if you looked it up with say my full name


Wow! So the invoices have a text to speech feature as well?
Is this just for vision impaired drivers?
I actually find this a little disturbing if we have all these drivers out there, who can't even see properly.
I think the invoices may be the least of our worries.

.


----------

